# Weekly Camping videos =-0



## njfaygoman (May 17, 2017)

So I'm going to try my best to record my camping trips every weekend so I will upload each week. I have a camper at a camping resort in NJ, and have a lot of fun there so I would like to share that experience with everyone. My first video is me repairing issues after finding my entire bedroom floor rotted after I bought my camper. anyway let me know what you guys think.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF4pKOHg3nI[/ame]


----------

